# Can I request off Black Friday?



## Targetworker123 (Oct 31, 2022)

Anyone know if I can request off Black Friday? Or the day after? I tried to request off as my 21st birthday is the 23rd and Thanksgiving is the day after, and I planned on being out of town the rest of the week to celebrate.


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 31, 2022)

You can ask for any day off. Doesn't mean it will be approved. But try.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 31, 2022)

Every store will have its own individual rules for Black Friday.  Reach out to your leadership about it and mention its your Birthday.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 31, 2022)

I think that since Black Friday isn't really a thing anymore that there shouldn't be such strict black out dates for that day.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 31, 2022)

My best advice is try and request it off. Be prepared you probably won’t get it. The Saturday after black is ok I’ve gotten it off before but, Black Friday is tricky. In the future I would put it in way in advance so they don’t notice the date. You can request off as early as 6 months in advance. good luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2022)

talk to your etl, asap


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2022)

Talk to your ETL. That schedule has been made, so they will need time to rejigger things.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 3, 2022)

My co worker did and got black fridsy off. It really is dependant on your management and who else in your workcenter has time off. Our leadershio allows either christmas or black fridsy off not both


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 3, 2022)

Definitely store dependent. Last year you might've been fine at our store, this year no time off requests are being granted for the rest of the year. Everyone is already talking about the days they'll have to call off (not holiday or busy days either, just like a random Tuesday that didn't get approved). It's not going to go over well, that's for sure. They can write people up all day but a mass-firing won't look good on the SD.


----------

